
Show HN: A 3D Todo 'List' - perilunar
https://todo3d.app
======
perilunar
Not another ToDo app?

I've always wondered why ToDo apps are so stuck on lists. The Eisenhower Box
('four quadrants') is a much better idea but hardly anyone uses it. What I've
always wanted though, was a 3D plot. Since AFAIK no one has built one yet, I
made one myself.

This is just a rough demo, not an actual product. I'd be interested if anyone
thinks this (the idea or the implementation) is useful.

